# Yorkshire Bank, Chapel Allerton, Sep 08.



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 21, 2008)

Well.... Back exploring again!
This time we had meanwood along for the ride!

Full credit for finding this awesome place goes to him!!
Completely awesome day....
this place was obviously a completely virgin explore.

Checked out this place after and earlier explore that day ( Post to come ) 
so we were already hyped up, ... To be brutally honest walking into this place at first was an utter let down as it was stripped bare and i mean bare there was nothing but some pigeons, missing floors and pipes .... and that was pretty much it.....i mean covering several floors so you can imagine we were just a bit like.... 
we went back downstairs to see if we could find some sort of basement, Ben walked round a corner while me and meanwood checked out some other stuff and we heard the loudest OOOOOOOOH my... Intrigued by our fellow explorers er.... excited noise 
we ventured over to see what was up..... And OOOOOOOH my indeed!!





Look what we found!!!!!!
a 2 floor walk in bank vault! =]!
it was pitch and we didn't really see how amazing this place was until we got home and saw the photos!

So enough of me rambling  the photos speak for themselves.

Em
x






Staircase which made a really pretty picture.




































































This vault was amazing honestly, How many people can say they spent there afternoon chilling in a bank vault!?









A re visit is deffo on the cards! 
Too good not too x


----------



## meanwood_monks (Sep 21, 2008)

Was great to finally get in here, been after this one for a while now.
Full marks on those pictures though Ben they've come out really well. That vault was by far the highlight of the trip though, was just picture perfect. 
Awesome day guys thanks for it, was good to meet you guys


----------



## Kaputnik (Sep 21, 2008)

That vault looks fantastic, would love a nosey around down there! great pics, and an unusual explore, nicely done folks!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 21, 2008)

Here's some more shots from a revisit to the vault:

























Enjoy!


----------



## freebird (Sep 22, 2008)

Great find! First pics were cool, revisit pics were really cool! Nice one!


----------



## Andyj23uk (Sep 22, 2008)

hey - good effort - props on cracking a derelict bank 

i have recced a delect bank i have had my eye on for a wile 3 times now - and no way - its mega secure 

as banks should be - lol


----------



## randomnut (Sep 22, 2008)

Amazing job! That place looks like a really top drawer explore... would love to visit there myself sometime!


----------



## the_grid (Sep 22, 2008)

WOW! and WOW! Next time I'm redoubling my efforts to come along - you can even use my 430EX II as an off-cam slave...


----------



## DarkNightZ (Sep 22, 2008)

nice pics there!


----------



## meanwood_monks (Sep 22, 2008)

lmao was good fun running around with the touches in that last one, though I almost broke my leg on all those bits of wood.

Was good fun, enjoyed every minute of it, was good to have mexico75 along the second time to


----------



## mexico75 (Sep 22, 2008)

It was a top night, thanks for showing us round I'd put some of my pics up but yours would just make them look shite


----------



## Dr.Doo (Sep 22, 2008)

what an amazing explore cracking shots...i really love the first picture in the 2nd batch you posted...bloody great shot!


----------



## pdtnc (Sep 22, 2008)

cracking set of shots guys


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 22, 2008)

@ Andyj23uk - thanks couldn't believe our luck when we stumbled upon the vault! was definitely one of my favourite urbex missions yet!

@ randomnut - to be honest the rest of the building was a bit of a let down as most of the rooms just look the same and are completely stripped bare. If it wasn't for the vault the place would have been a disappointment but must admit between 2 trips we must have spent a good 3 hours just in the vault. Wouldnt say its every day you get chance to do something like that

@ the_grid - you missed a good one mate, infact you've missed a few now! get your ass in gear dude and that 430ex flash would be a nice help. Save me running round the vault in the dark haha!

@ meanwood - was an awesome trip sooo glad we went back again! thanks as well for showing us that place wouldn't have seen that place if it wasn't for you! must have some more missions together, mex should tag along too and get his flash back 

@ Mexico - get your pics up mate, really looking forward to seeing them mate! must catch up again room so you can grab your flash back! glad you tagged along!

@ Dr.Doo - cheers mate must admit that ones a personal favourite too credit goes to meanwood and mexico for the idea's I just jumped on the band wagon and grabbed a shot!

and to everyone else thanks for the comments was a great explore will definitely revisit this one again no doubt!

Ben and Emma


----------



## Jessamine (Nov 3, 2008)

I love your re-visit pics!!! What delay did you use on your camera!!! The effects tured out really well 


Jess xxx x


----------



## Canonite (Nov 3, 2008)

the_grid said:


> WOW! and WOW! Next time I'm redoubling my efforts to come along - you can even use my 430EX II as an off-cam slave...



I'd be up for coming along too, it looks ace. I wouldnt have thought any bank would be accessible. I also have a 430EX which could come in handy


----------



## smileysal (Nov 3, 2008)

Ooooooooooooooh nice work guys and girl. Love the walk in vault. Excellent pics. The one and only time I've been in here was when it was fully open years ago lol. Different seeing it all stripped out and bare.

Nice work.

 Sal


----------



## cactusmelba (Nov 3, 2008)

awesome stuff guys!

SO excited reading about all this stuff, gets the old arteries unclogged!

well done!


----------



## coopsleeds (Nov 6, 2008)

Great pics guys would love to see inside the place for real


----------

